# SHUR KETCH II-20 Jul-Cobia, RS Limit, Black Snapper, Grouper



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

With the Red Snapper Season end closing in (and no extension in sight), Capt. Ed assembled the other "A" Team members (KATHY II, LAST CAST and myself - White Legs was still holed up in Mississippi) for a day on SHUR KETCH II. Swimming allowed at NASP beaches, but still no launching at SCM, so off we go to the Sailing Facility to drop the boat in the water. Both places had minimal BP folks around. Sun coming up, live well full of pin fish, off we go, dodging booms and dredges and stop before the pass to hit some schools of threadfin, etc.

Slight chop heading SE to open waters and on our first hole, drifted and all first drops were bowed over. Terry put the first RS in the box, I followed, and Terry boated another. Capt Ed couldn't stand it and we anchored so he could participate. We boxed more RS for a total of 7 and then Skip yells out "Cobia", just then I was dropping a small pinfish on a Carolina Rig with 3oz weight and bow over, also Ed was just dropping a cig and he bows over. Lines screeming, poles arched, we were hoping that they weren't sharks and then Ed's fish breached a ways out and it was a Cobia. Damn, hoping I had the same luck, we both battled the fish in, let em scream out, etc., etc. Ed gets his close, it's gaffed and in the box. I look over and hope mine is as big as Eds, and then "snap" the top of my pole breaks off. Shit, I "know" I'm gonna lose it now, but yells of encouragement from all (except for my cool-as-a-cucumber gaffman, Terry), I kept up the pressure and finally get it up for a looksee and Damn, what a hugh MF! Now I'm shaking, my first Cobia, broken rod, broken back, leg cramping up, etc., etc., and edge him up and close enough and "bang", Terry got him gaffed beautifully and in the box before anyone got broken legs. What a fxxking big head! I'm amazed. I'm shaking. I want a cool one. Jesus I'm Happy. Well, everyone goes back to fishing. Skip boxes a nice Black Snapper. I'm still sitting on the box, trying to keep Godzilla's head from jumping out, drinking another cool one.

Well, bite slows and we move on to second stop in general area and Skip boxes a nice Grouper. We're using pinfish, dead cigs, cut bait, threadfin, etc. and only pulled up a small King by Terry. No AJs could be found!

Last hole gave us our Limit of RS with a nice one pulled up by Skip. Little more "fishin" and screw it, lets head in. Nice drive back and beging to load the boat, I'm holding the tension on the bowline, pops out of my hand, and I do a double-back-gainer off the pier into the drink. I look for some help from my shipmates and hear Capt. Ed yell "toss me the camera (which was on my hip), don't loose the pictures" and everyone else is laughing their ass off - well, so was I and the water felt pretty damn good - just lucking it was deep! Gave the camera a fresh water wash down, but think its gone - no biggee - but pics were ok on the card!

Great day on the Water - all the pics posted on GCFC (upload failed (again) on this forum???) - tks for listening - John


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

sounds like a good day!! The cobia fiasco sounded interesting to say the least!! Glad you got to whack them before the season closed!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cobia size*

SHUR KETCH (Ed) Cobia was 34" and 20+ lbs, mine was 50" and 50-60" lbs (got heavier each time I tried to pick it up!!!). Here comes another attempt to upload pics....nope, guess all pics off my MIC are over max size, oh well!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

i am fishing tomorrow and plan on keeping my catch in the gulf towards the southeast.. i think its safe! I am sure you agree.. You ever see any oil or sheen?!? any grass mats out there? ever do any trolling?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We didn't see any oil. There was some weeds but really scattered and nothing on em. We don't usually troll. Good Luck tomorrow!

skip


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a nice double up, I am jealous as can be Post some pics when you get a chance.:thumbsup: EDIT: Just re-read and I will go over to the other forum. Thanks again.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a shame John can't get the pictures on the PFF. He has no problem on GCFC where they are now posted. We sure have dodged a bullet so far with the oil. The water was a deep clear purple and just beautiful. Hopefully, it will stay that way.............


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

One last try of posting pics, then I quit! Size is right, etc. etc. - here goes.....


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

*Great story and photo*

Now, that is good eating there!


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

great report, thanks


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats I'm so damn glad someone somewhere in the Gulf is catching some fish! :thumbup:


----------

